# Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?



## TrophyBass (2. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit,

es geht bald wieder auf die hohe Ostsee zum Angeln vom Kutter. 

Mal ne Frage:
Hat es schonmal jemand mit Erfolg mit Gufi vom Kutter versucht?

Freue mich über Tipps über Farbe, Größe etc... #h

schönen 1. Advent allen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Moin!!!

Gummifisch auf Dorsch funzt super!:m

Du mußt nur der Drift entsprechend schwere Köpfe nehmen und bei der Farbe hast je nach Wetterlage die Qual der Wahl...

Gut sind aber gedeckte Farben wie Motoroil oder braun!
Blau/weiß kann aber auch der Bringer sein.

Kopyten sind immer gut...


----------



## lars.hebenstrei (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Hallo!
Habe letztes Jahr super mit Gummifisch gefangen. 50g Kopf und roter Fisch. Mit Pilker ging wenig. Beim ersten Wurf mit Gummifisch habe ich gleich einen 9kg Dorsch gehabt. Super Zufall. Aber es hat auch noch weitere Dorsche gebracht.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Probier es aus wie es bereits gepostet wurde, "meine" Farbe ist schwarz/rot und ein 10cm oder 12cm Gufi.
Achtung, es gibt Tage da geht nichts auf Gummi aber alles auf Eisen....und umgekehrt.


----------



## TrophyBass (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Danke für eure Antworten... spitzenmäßig... |wavey:

Ich werd mein Glück versuchen...


----------



## TrophyBass (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Der Gufi hat mir gestern bei der drift gestern auf der Forelle noch 2 fische gebracht. Ich dachte schon ich werd schneider...
Ansonsten hab ich alles versucht. Achja und zum Thema Forelle: ab jetzt nur noch mit diesem Schiff. Bernhard und co sind ein Top Team und die Stimmung an Bord war klasse. Schön viel Platz gehabt mit 16 Mann. 
Gruß an alle die dabei waren.#h

Im Februar gehts wieder los....


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

@ThrophyBass
wo hast Du gestanden, ich war im Bug und hatte auf GuFi 5 Fische

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Ich nehm lieber große Twister mit kleinem Schaufelschwanz.
Bei Gufis schneide ich gerne den Bauch ab, dan entsteht praktisch ein viereckiger Querschnitt, der den Köder wesentlich weniger auftreiben lässt, bzw. durch das zu verwendende leichtere Gewicht dann besser vom Fisch aufgesogen werden kann.
Die Hakenspitze sollte wegen Fehlbissen relativ weit hinten aus dem Köder schauen (sind bei mir immer so 3/4 bis 4/5) damit hat man weniger Fehlbisse. 
Angel damit aber lieber vom Boot als vom Kutter aus, weil das meiner Führungsweise (Rutenspitze nach unten, Schnur straffen, Köder mit der Rutenspitze nach unten Richtung Boot ziehen, Rute wieder nach vorne, dabei gleichzeitig so Schnur aufnehmen, dass man möglichst immer Kontakt zum Köder hat, Bisse oft nur sehr "zaghaft", kaum mehr als ein kleines Stupsen, unbedingt sofort anschlagen!!) mehr entgegenkommt als vom Kutter. 

Aufm Kutter setze ich das meist zum "faulen Angeln" in der Abdrift ein...


----------



## TrophyBass (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @ThrophyBass
> wo hast Du gestanden, ich war im Bug und hatte auf GuFi 5 Fische
> 
> Gruß Chris



Ik wees... |supergri

Ich bin der mit dem S aufm Rücken... 
Ich glaub mit einem leichteren Jigkopf hättest dreimal so viel Fisch rausgeholt...


Gruß
 Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



TrophyBass schrieb:


> Ik wees... |supergri
> 
> Ich bin der mit dem S aufm Rücken...
> Ich glaub mit einem leichteren Jigkopf hättest dreimal so viel Fisch rausgeholt...
> ...


 

ah ja, ich weiß wer....schön das Du zum Ende hin noch wat überlisten konntest, leichterer Kopf wär möglicherweise noch besser gegangen, aber ich hatte nur noch 50gr Köpfe und die waren definitiv zu leicht :r|supergri hatte Jigköpfe bestellt und gehofft das sie bis Mi da sind ;+ aber die sind erst am Do angekommen #q


Gruß
auch Chris :g


----------



## TrophyBass (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> aber ich hatte nur noch 50gr Köpfe und die waren definitiv zu leicht :r|supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß
> auch Chris :g



Naja ich hab meine beiden mit einem 20 Gramm kopf überlistet. naja es gibt halt kein erfolgsrezept...


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



TrophyBass schrieb:


> Naja ich hab meine beiden mit einem 20 Gramm kopf überlistet. naja es gibt halt kein erfolgsrezept...


 
....bei Dir hat der GuFi das Gewicht gemacht   da nehm ich dann eher 'ne nr. kleiner :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

20 gr ;+ bei welcher drift und wie tief? sicher 20 gr;+;+;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

ich stehe auf ne 70g dorschbombe und dazu nen mozoroelfarbenen riesentwister von blitz-pilker
ich fische das teil aber nur in der abdrift
einfach auf grund durchsacken lassen-und halten-wie beim drop shot angeln
es ist unglaublich,wie die leos darauf stehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Beim Gewicht muss man halt auch immer dran denken, ob man in der An- oder Abdrift fischt.

Bei entsprechender Gerätezusammenstellung wird man in der Anrift kaum mal über 30 Gramm brauchen bei den Köpfen, in der Abdrift kann das auch locker mal bis zu 100 Gramm gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht muss man halt auch immer dran denken, ob man in der An- oder Abdrift fischt.
> 
> Bei entsprechender Gerätezusammenstellung wird man in der Anrift kaum mal über 30 Gramm brauchen bei den Köpfen, in der Abdrift kann das auch locker mal bis zu 100 Gramm gehen.


 

das stimmt


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht muss man halt auch immer dran denken, ob man in der An- oder Abdrift fischt.
> 
> Bei entsprechender Gerätezusammenstellung wird man in der Anrift kaum mal über *30 Gramm* ????? brauchen bei den Köpfen, in der Abdrift kann das auch locker mal bis zu 100 Gramm gehen.


 


Dorsch888 schrieb:


> *das stimmt*


 
...bei Ententeich im Sommer habt ihr wohl recht aber is ja nu nicht Sommer und bei 5Windstärken, inkl. hübscher Boen + anständig Drift, verliert man (ich zumindest) komplett den Kontakt zum Köder  da hat man nachher soviel Druck auf der Schnur #d |rolleyes Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach funtzt das unter diesen Bedingungen nicht :g und ich fische mit 'nem 11er geflecht an einer mittelschweren Spinnrute von AHF, am Gerät liegts da nicht

Chris


----------



## TrophyBass (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

nabend leute...

naja, ob 30 gramm oder mehr oder weniger... also ich glaube bei den Bedingungen die wir auf der Forelle Donnerstag hatten, (sie Bericht von MFT_Chris) wären 50 gramm ideal gewesen... 

Aber stimmt, es war schwer den Kontakt zum Gufi zu halten... aber die beiden Leos waren halt im Freßrausch 

ich hatte leider nur Köpfe ab 80 aufwärts dabei und eben den leichten...

Ich werds auf jeden Fall immer wieder mit Gummi auf Dorsch probieren... es lohnt sich. 
Im Februar gehts wieder los mit der Forelle... ich kanns kaum erwarten.

Gruß an alle,

 Trophybass 
Chris


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

moin moin...
für mehr info´s guckst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95035

grüße

mirco


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

In der Andrift muss halt das Gerät stimmen, man muss entsprechend weit werfen können und  - wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe - der Gufi darf wenig Auftrieb produzieren. Dann kannst bis 20 m auch bei Drift locker mit 30 Gramm angeln.
Tiefer machts in meinen Augen weniger Sinn, da ist nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen der Pilker besser.


----------



## leowar (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Jo 20 M ist ok  ich muss aber sagen, das auf Pilker den Fangmenge größer ist ...Auf Gumi bring aber mher Spaß und teiweise größern Fisch...Habe immer Gummi mit dabei und wenn garnichts geht dann nehme ich halt Gummi hihi.. 50 Gramm Köpfe und die Farben Rot Weiß // Braun ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



> Auf Gumi bring aber mher Spaß und teiweise größern Fisch


Liegt in meinen Augen an der "ruhigeren" Führung des Gufis, weil so die größeren überhaupt erst eine Chance zum zupacken haben.

Bei der Fangmenge möchte ich etwas widersprechen. Weil das einfach drauf ankommt, was die Dosche gerade fressen. Sind sie "blickmäßig" bodenorientiert (also wenn sie Krabben, Würmer, Muschenln fressen etc.) ist der grundnah geführte Gufi klar besser als ein Pilker, der da letztlich ja mehr oder weniger außerhalb des Blickfeldes rumtanzt und immer nur kurz den Grund berührt.

Jagen sie dagegen Fisch, ist der Pilker besser (was Menge angeht).

Noch ein Wort zum Gerät:
Optimal fürs Andriftpilken ist eine Rute mit um die 50 Gramm WG; ich verwende gerne Rollen der 4000er Größe (größere Spule, weiter werfen) und 6 - 7 Kilo Geflochtene.
Damit kann man entsprechend weit werfen und hat auch den Köder dann unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

#hThomas, du redest hier wahrscheinlich von Andrift im Kleinboot, oder???

Aber auf'm Kutter mit nem 30er Jigkopf, bei mittlerer Drift, machst du gar nix...#d! Da treibt dir der Köder doch sooooo schnell unter's Boot, bevor du Jigkopf gesagt hast!!!

Ich fische auch fein [50er Kopf und dünne Geflochtene (0.09er)], aber 50 Gramm Rute und Weser/Elbzanderköpfchen??? 

Das wär mir bissele schmächtig!


Und wenn du wirklich so fischst, dann möcht ich das gern mal mit eigenen Augen sehen!|bigeyes Wennst erlaubst...
Können ja 2008 gern mal ein "Vergleichskuttergummifischangeln" machen!

Wär doch mal ne nette Alternative zu den ganze Pilkcups, oder?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Hauptsächlich vom Kleinboot, aber auch vom Kutter, wenns passt (also flacher als 20 Meter mit entsprechend geringer Drift). Ansonsten aufm Kutter eben Pilker. 
Da beim Andriftangeln meine Gewichte eh nur bis 50 Gramm gehen, reicht ne entsprechende Rute aus. Und wenn die dann beim Wurf entsprechend ausgelastet ist und voll durchgezogen wird, erreichst Du eben auch die paar Meter mehr, die dann ein entsprechendes Angelnn zulassen.


----------



## micha_2 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

ich schmeiße dir aber meinen 50g kopf mit ner 3,50m nordland bis 180g weiter als mit ner 50g peitsche.
u ne 0,09 ner geflochtenen, wenn nich grad ne wiphplash ( weil da dann ca. ne 15ner is), ist in meinen augen zu underdressed. hast du damit einmal nen kleinen hänger, bekommst die schnur ja noch mit der rute durch gerissen. und vom kutter soll man den abrieb durch die "faule" art zu angeln, nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Ich denk auch, dass ich mit nem 50ger Kopf recht weit raus komme!!!:vik:

Mit der Schnur hab ich bisher auch noch nicht wirklich Probleme gehabt.
Werde mir aber demnächst noch die 0.12er zulegen, für größere Köder...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



> und vom kutter soll man den abrieb durch die "faule" art zu angeln, nicht unterschätzen


Deswegen immer Monovorfach, hast vollkommen recht.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen immer Monovorfach, hast vollkommen recht.




Mann, so'n Mist!!!#q

Ich mach ja alles anders als ihr....#c|rolleyes

























Fang aber seltsamerweise trotzdem meine Fische!:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mann, so'n Mist!!!#q
> 
> Ich mach ja alles anders als ihr....#c|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 

Genau mein reden :m |good: das Monovorfach ist auch schon wieder aussortiert worden, egal über welchem Grund ich hab so gut wie nie Abrisse, sicher hängts mal kräftig, aber da hilft dann auch kein Monovorfach 

Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Ich hab jetzt das ganze Jahr konsequent mit Gummifisch geangelt! Ohne Monovorfach und nur mit nem guten Karabiner an die 0.09er Hauptschnur geknübbert...#c|rolleyes
Seltsam, ich hatte keinen einzigen Abriß durch nen Hänger!
Waren aber auch nur zwölf Mal draußen.
Ist ja vielleicht zu wenig, um mitreden zu können!|kopfkrat


Komisch, komisch, das Ganze...


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Moin!

An der Ostsee verzichte ich auch auf das Monovorfach. 
Bei dem Winkel (egal ob Boot oder Kutter) scheuert die Schnur 
nur geringfügig bis garnicht am Grund. Und ohne  Monovorfach
hast Du meistens größere Chancen einen Hänger wieder lose zu bekommen.
(Stein umdrehen, Kraut mit raus ziehen usw...)

Wenn es von Land aus los geht, egal ob Küste oder Binnen, sind 1-2 Meter Mono
bei mir aber Pflicht ansonsten ist der Gufi nach ein paar Minuten Geschichte da
das Geflecht durchgescheuert ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> An der Ostsee verzichte ich auch auf das Monovorfach.
> Bei dem Winkel (egal ob Boot oder Kutter) scheuert die Schnur
> ...




|good:


Genauso isses!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Moin,


auf der letzten Tour war dieser hier in der Farbe Pearl echt unschlagbar.

Klar, nicht ganz billig die Dinger, lohnt sich aber.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> auf der letzten Tour war dieser hier in der Farbe Pearl echt unschlagbar.
> ...




In was für Gewichten gibbet die Dinger denn?

Ich hab mal ähnliche ausprobiert, aus'm Schirmer Katalog, bin aber nicht zurecht gekommen damit.
Jetzt gammeln die hier zu Haus rum!#t
Könnten aber für Hecht taugen, leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen...#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> In was für Gewichten gibbet die Dinger denn?



So, so, zu Faul zum Umrechnen, dat ham wa ja gerne #d

Die gibbet z.B beim Gerlinger in 13cm/43g, 15cm/62g und 23cm/192g.


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> So, so, zu Faul zum Umrechnen, dat ham wa ja gerne #d
> 
> Was ist rechnen??? Ach, du meinst das mit den Harken und den Blättern, oder was?|bigeyes#t:q
> 
> Die gibbet z.B beim Gerlinger in 13cm/43g, 15cm/62g und 23cm/192g.



Hast die 62g Dinger gefischt? Spürt man die gut auftreffen?

Vielleicht nochmal antesten so'n Teil...:q

Mal den Katalog durchstöbern, was es da noch so Feines gibt!


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Jo, hab den 60g gefischt.

Bei ca. 20meter Tiefe und Ententeich war der fast zu schwer.


----------



## sirbuk (14. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Moin moin,
ich will es Karfreitag auch mal mit Gummi probieren. Hab Bananaköpfe von 50 bis 85 gr. Allerdings haben die nen 8/0er Haken. Is der wohl zu groß für Leo`s? 
|kopfkrat

Gruß
sirbuk


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

Kommt auf den Gufi an 

Wenn die Gufis sich jedoch im 10-12cm Bereich bewegen sollten 
würd ich nicht über 5/0 maximal 6/0 gehen sonst hat der Gufi nicht genug Spiel.


----------



## Zander 602 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

also wenn kumpel leo eins hat dann isses ein großes maul,keine angst der passt da schon rein und wenn ein lütter 40 er mal nicht hängen bleibt,dann sparst dir das releasen:vik:

viel spass


----------



## beschu (18. März 2008)

*AW: Dorsche mit Gummifisch vom Kutter?*

ich war letztes Wochenende(Sa.,So)mit dem Kutter draussen.Auf Gummifisch(grösse,farbe,form,gewicht egal)lief absolut nichts.Gefangen wurde auf Beifänger(twister,japanrot)sehr gut,danach Pilker.die gefangenen Dorsche würgten sehr viel Fischbrut(bis max.3cm grösse,keine Ahnung welche Art;sie sahen aus wie winzige Aalquappen)aus.gruss beschu|wavey:


----------

